# Lancashire Cat Show



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I took some piccies of the Lancs show after realising that friends/family had no idea what I was doing when I disappeared for a day so for those that haven't ventured to one before:










Most shows are in a leisure centre. This one was in Wigan. Opposite a fairly famous landmark in Wigan:










Shows have rows of pens that are 24 inches by 24 inches unless you ask for a double for giant breeds (Maine Coon, NFC, Ragdoll...). You will also see a judge trolley that the judges wheel around the aisles to the pen numbers they are given for their class:










A blurry pic as I was trying to be discreet. This is the best in show area, you can see the beautifully decorated pens for each variety (Persian, SLH, British, Foreign, Siamese, Oriental, Burmese & Pet).










Pens have to be hard to distinguish with no adverts for kittens or catteries, no details on who the cat or the breeder are. The judge isn't to know so all pens must have white litter trays, blankets & bowls. Food isn't to be put out until AFTER the open judging which finishes at about 1pm when the hall opens to exhibitors & the general public.










In the afternoon, judges freely judge in front of others as the public mill about.




























As the day goes by, hopefully your cat will attract a lot of red rosettes for all those first placings. :thumbup:










Some cats are too cute:










Results for the open & side classes are put up usually in another room to the hall on what looks like this:










It's a strip of paper with the class number, name & judge at the top with a list of all the pen numbers on the left with any placings to the right.

Sometimes if you are really fortunate you not only win your open, you get best of breed & then get the best of the variety your cat comes in so get a nice gift of some kind.










& because my boy is a gorgeous baby & had some lovely photos taken by a Birman club member I wanted to share them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow fantastic pictures. i havent been to a cat show in years, but i used to love it. your boy is one stunning baby.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics  Ive always wonderd what a cat show was like, do you know if there are there any happening in Cumbria or Lancashire in the near future ?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

There's a cat show in Preston on Saturday if you want to go & have a look.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

DOH! cant this week busy with a poorly spot  nevermind I'l get to one soon


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> DOH! cant this week busy with a poorly spot  nevermind I'l get to one soon


Manchester on 1st of May. You can enter your lad if you do it by the end of the week if you want to have a play around with it. Otherwise it would be June time I think around Cumbria/Lancs.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks messyhearts will think about it but manchester a bit far in our banger


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

It's next door to the Trafford Centre so it could be a trip out.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

great pics, have to say i hated the venue and won't be going again, or maybe cuz it's just the shrops county show ground spoiled me


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> great pics, have to say i hated the venue and won't be going again, or maybe cuz it's just the shrops county show ground spoiled me


Yeah, that venue is a bit bloody nice... You pay for it with high entry fees, however.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

true but i don't mind as it's a nice place to go. i love being able to stand on the balcony and watch what's going on, i like all venues with balconies.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> It's next door to the Trafford Centre so it could be a trip out.


Louie will have to save his toy money up :lol:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Biawhiska said:


> true but i don't mind as it's a nice place to go. i love being able to stand on the balcony and watch what's going on, i like all venues with balconies.


True. There are some that are really lovely. Don't like the Chester one, thinking about it...


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

Was this the one at Wigan? If so I ~would~ have been there if I didn't catc that throat infection off my brother ;_;

I bet it was really fun though 

Oh and this cat show near the Trafford center please enlighten me?


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Beautiful cat _


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Rebs said:


> Was this the one at Wigan? If so I ~would~ have been there if I didn't catc that throat infection off my brother ;_;
> 
> I bet it was really fun though
> 
> Oh and this cat show near the Trafford center please enlighten me?


Untitled Document

G.H Carnall Leisure Centre

Urmston

Manchester M41 7FJ

It _is _next door to TC. Okay, there is a motorway between them but it is minutes walk under it.


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

Great pics! Looks like you had a fun day out  
I've only been to one show so far but would love to go to more, whether or not I'd participate is another issue.. my maine coon is apparently show quality but I don't know any of the procedures


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

If you are unsure, ask in the show section. I show a Maine Coon as does Allison & we have learnt a few tricks along the way.


----------



## impulce (Jan 9, 2009)

When i get my maine coon in the future, do you simply ring up and register to show at these shows? Assuming they have their pedigree papers is it that simple?

Your birman boy is ABSOLUTELY STUNNING.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

You need to fill in a specific entry form that can be found (usually) on the club's website three months prior to the show date. They need entries in fairly early to get enough time to print catalogues. The forms can be difficult to understand but they are fairly logical when you sit down & think about them.

& thank you. He knows it, too.


----------

